# I'm giving 'Revive' lawn care liquid a shot w/my poor soil lawn



## DIY Lawn Guy (Jun 19, 2019)

Adding Revive to my lawn this morning is the next step in my long lawn care journey. I have already used many lawn amendments (after much consideration) and my decisions are paying off with greatly improved lawn health.

Even though I had core aerated my lawn last year and then again this Spring, there are areas that, due to underground TV cable lines, I did not core those areas (don't know how deep the cables are buried).

Still, I wanted to increase my soil's ability to absorb water, nutrients, etc on my entire lawn. That is why I chose the liquid Revive treatment.

A half gallon spray bottle can cover up to 2k sq ft. My front yard is about 3k sq ft. So I chose to apply 2 bottles (2 x 2k - 4k sq ft) to my 3k area to help my lawn absorb the amendments I put on two days earlier.

This product has a long known history, so I am confident that my money spent will be worth it.

FYI, I also watered the application in - not required, but recommended.

I look forward to any visual improvements in the coming weeks


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

Just wanted to say: good call on not aerating the cable line areas. I found mine digging a live edge around the house. It's buried a mere 3-5 inches deep.

FYI the two active ingredients in Revive are: Alkyl Phenol Ethoxylates and Lignosulfonates. Alkylphenol ethoxylates are basically surfactants, and lignosulfonates are dispersants. I am curious why they use a dispersant in this since you would think this would have the opposite effect on the soil (they use lignosulfonates to make dirt bricks and stabilize dirt roads during construction projects).


----------

